# Imperial Guard Armored Company ideas



## Cricket (Jan 4, 2011)

So I have always fantasized about starting an Imperial Guard Armored Company for use in mostly apocolypse games of about 6,000 pt armies. (However I'm also very interested in 2,000 point army lists as well.) I've begun collecting more tanks and tranports, but I feel like i'm missing something... Any ideas for a good 6,000 pt list? (or 2,000)
Currently I have in my possession for IG is:

Creed+Kell+Command squad
Shadowsword Super-Heavy
Bane-Blade super heavy
Leman Russ Battle tanks X4
Leman Russ executioner X1
Leman Russ demolisher X1
Hellhound tanks X2
Basalisk x2
Manticore x1
Chimeras x3
Sentinels X6 w/ autocannons/multilasers
Shock Troopers X70 
Platoon command squads x3
Lascannon Hvy weapons teams x6
Autocannnon teams x6
Hvy Bolter teams x3
Storm Troopers x10
Guardsman Morbo


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I have 12K of IG, 7K of which are vehicles only.

In Apoc a 3rd super-heavy would be a good idea...the Steel Fury Datasheet is nice.
I based my 7K list off the Armoured Battlegroup list in IA1 (well the IA1 pdf update) plus using temporary attached units - siege tank companies, heavy artillery batteries etc.

For a 2K list why not just use the IG Codex and use lots of vehicles...legal for standard 40K as well.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 4, 2011)

So I am thinking to pick up an additional Hellhound, Basalisk, and another super heavy. Anyone have any experience with the Stormlord? It's a sweet looking tank, but i'm hesitant to purchase another $100 tank without some feedback.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you are unsure about a purchase, find someone you know for a friendly playtest and proxy the tank using an appropriately size item, such as a cardboard box (a GW tank box would actually be a good size). A friend of mine proxied a trygon to see how well it played.

Needless to say, he now has the model lol 

Hopefully the playtest will be enlightening for you as well.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Cricket said:


> So I am thinking to pick up an additional Hellhound, Basalisk, and another super heavy. Anyone have any experience with the Stormlord? It's a sweet looking tank, but i'm hesitant to purchase another $100 tank without some feedback.


Sounds good as you won't be going over 3's per squadron, although many of the squadrons/batteries in IA1 have a command tank as well as the 3.
(not that it really matters in Apoc, but having a defined limit can be good).

Stormlord is good at anti-infantry, but it's really more about the fact it can transport units that makes it deadly...a crapload of HW's is dangerous.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 4, 2011)

So it says a number of units can fire from the battle platform on top of the Stormlord, does that mean any unit at all? (IE: if i had a number of heavy weapons teams on board, they could fire their weapons? Or basic infantry only?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

There's a chart in the Apoc rulebook about what units it can carry, but only 20 can fire.


----------

